# Fake Anruf??



## EvilCloud86 (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo liebe Community.

Seid Tagen erhalte ich Anrufe einer von mir unbekannten Nummer.
Eben war ich mal Zuhause und konnte ran gehen Nr. die mir angezeigt wird ist (703475181811) es wurde auf englisch geredet mit komischem Akzent und behauptet iwas von windows support oder so.
Über diese Nummer konnte ich auf die schnelle nix finden und diese Person fragte mich ob ich ein PC User oder so sei, ob ich einen PC verwende alles auf englisch eben. 

Warum sollte mich plötzlich iein windows support oder so anrufen und dann noch auf englisch und nicht der deutsche??

Ist das evtl ein Fake oder was könnte das sein?? Ah hatte kurz darauf einfach mal aufgelegt hab die hälfte eh net verstanden und ich fand es ein wenig kurios.

MFG Cloud


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. Juli 2014)

Könnte in diese Richtung gehen.


----------



## EvilCloud86 (14. Juli 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Könnte in diese Richtung gehen.


 
Danke scheint so zu sein den 0070 wäre Kazachstan.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. Juli 2014)

Keine Ursache. Dafür gibt´s ja Foren wie dieses.


----------



## AnthraX (14. Juli 2014)

Die verlangen idR Zugriff auf deinen Rechner. Dann installieren sie Viren und Schadsoftware, gaukeln dir jedoch or etwas gutes getan zu haben. Du wirst dann LIVE am telefon auch noch auf eine Seite gebracht, auf welcher du Kreditkartennummern etc eingeben musst


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Juli 2014)

Jap, das sind ganz plumpe Phishing-Versuche. Man muss sich immer wieder wundern auf was Menschen alles reinfallen.
Mann an der Tür: "Hallo, sie kennen mich nicht aber würden sie mir all ihr Geld geben?"
Hausbewohner: "Aber natürlich!"

Viel anders ists in dem Fall hier auch nicht, da ist nur das große unbekannte Wesen "Technik" dazwischen und schon brechen alle Dämme.


----------



## dsdenni (14. Juli 2014)

Wenn du ne Fritzbox hast, würde ich die Nummer in die Sperrliste setzen. Mach ich auch immer bei soetwas oder Werbeanrufen


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. Juli 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Wenn du ne Fritzbox hast, würde ich die Nummer in die Sperrliste setzen.


 Macht aber auch nur dann Sinn, wenn´s "echte" und keine gespooften Nummern sind. Sinnvoller ist´s dann, der Fritzbox ne Whitelist (bestehend aus bekannten Nummern) zu geben und alle anderen direkt auf den internen AB zu jagen.


----------



## Cinnayum (14. Juli 2014)

Deutschsprachigen unerlaubten Anrufern kann man sorglos mit einer Klage drohen, falls sie noch einmal anrufen und die Nummer erkennbar ist.

"Abtelefonieren" bzw. unerwünschte Aquise von Kunden steht unter Strafe. Das wird dir jeder seriöse Vertreter bestätigen.

Die einzigen, auf die man reagieren "muss" sind die Exekutivorgane dieser tollen Republik. Polizei, Staatsanwalt, Gerichtsvollzieher.
Und die Verwaltung in Dtl. ist zum Glück immer noch schriftlich. Weder email noch ein Anruf kann irgendeine verbindliche Rechtswirkung erzielen. (von beiderseitigen Willenserklärungen wie einem Kaufvertrag einmal abgesehen)


----------



## orca113 (14. Juli 2014)

Ist das gleiche wie vor Monaten bei uns in der Region:


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ugang-bzw-zugriff-via-teamviewer-achtung.html


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. Juli 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Deutschsprachigen unerlaubten Anrufern kann man sorglos mit einer Klage drohen, falls sie noch einmal anrufen und die Nummer erkennbar ist.


Sofern der Anrufer aus "D" stammt eine gute Methode, um solche Anrufe zu unterbinden. T5F und UE sind da gute Stichwörter.


Cinnayum schrieb:


> "Abtelefonieren" bzw. unerwünschte Aquise von Kunden steht unter Strafe. Das wird dir jeder seriöse Vertreter bestätigen.


Jepp. Aus dem Grund habe ich auch den Link aus dem anderen Forum hier gepostet und nicht die darin enthaltenen Links aus den Beiträgen dort.


Cinnayum schrieb:


> Die einzigen, auf die man reagieren "muss" sind die Exekutivorgane dieser tollen Republik. Polizei, Staatsanwalt, Gerichtsvollzieher.
> Und die Verwaltung in Dtl. ist zum Glück immer noch schriftlich. Weder email noch ein Anruf kann irgendeine verbindliche Rechtswirkung erzielen. (von beiderseitigen Willenserklärungen wie einem Kaufvertrag einmal abgesehen)


 Stimmt. Ich habe meine Telefonnummer noch bei keiner Behörde oder Amt angegeben. Was ich schwarz auf weiß habe, habe ich halt schwarz auf weiß - das vermeidet Mißverständnisse.


----------



## Aldrearic (14. Juli 2014)

st schon gut so sowas öffentlich publik zu machen. Gibt immer wieder Kriminelle, welche die leichtgläubigkeit von Menschen ausnutzen versuchen.
Hatte auch schon mal sowas. Hatte da XP war 2004 oder 2005. Die wollten mir weiss machen, ich würde Windows 98 nutzen. Hab den dann veräppelt, der wollte meine IP wissen. 127.0.0.1 hatte ich dann geantwortet. So kanns gehen.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Die wollten mir weiss machen, ich würde Windows 98 nutzen. Hab den dann veräppelt, der wollte meine IP wissen. 127.0.0.1 hatte ich dann geantwortet. So kanns gehen.


 
Bist super. Auflegen war zu einfach?


----------



## EvilCloud86 (14. Juli 2014)

hehe ok danke leute


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bist super. Auflegen war zu einfach?



Man will ja auch mal ein wenig spielen. Ich verarsche auch alles was mich ungefragt nervt.
 Mal ganz ehrlich warum sollten die denn jemand überhaupt anrufen, wenn es was wichtiges gäbe würden ganz andere Wege beschritten


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (15. Juli 2014)

Jap, das war eindeutig ein Phishing-Versuch. Am besten mit Klage drohen und sofort auflegen. Oder du verarscht die ein bisschen


----------



## orca113 (15. Juli 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> st schon gut so sowas öffentlich publik zu machen. Gibt immer wieder Kriminelle, welche die leichtgläubigkeit von Menschen ausnutzen versuchen.
> Hatte auch schon mal sowas. Hatte da XP war 2004 oder 2005. Die wollten mir weiss machen, ich würde Windows 98 nutzen. Hab den dann veräppelt, der wollte meine IP wissen. 127.0.0.1 hatte ich dann geantwortet. So kanns gehen.



Was ist das? 127.0.0.1? Warum ausgerechnet das?


----------



## JPW (15. Juli 2014)

Das ist nichts anderes als localhost 
- Also immer der eigene Rechner.


----------



## bingo88 (15. Juli 2014)

Den Anruf hatte ich letztes Jahr bei meinen Eltern, wobei der Anrufer nur gebrochenes Englisch konnte. Der wollte mich auch auf so eine Schadsoftwareseite locken. Hab ihm erst mal erzählt, dass ich gar kein Windows sondern Linux verwende, da war der aber verwirrt  Jedenfalls warnt wohl selbst Microsoft vor diesen Anrufen, siehe zum Beispiel hier.


----------



## dsdenni (15. Juli 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> st schon gut so sowas öffentlich publik zu machen. Gibt immer wieder Kriminelle, welche die leichtgläubigkeit von Menschen ausnutzen versuchen.
> Hatte auch schon mal sowas. Hatte da XP war 2004 oder 2005. Die wollten mir weiss machen, ich würde Windows 98 nutzen. Hab den dann veräppelt, der wollte meine IP wissen. 127.0.0.1 hatte ich dann geantwortet. So kanns gehen.



Das können sie gerne haben 

Made my day 
Den muss ich mir merken


----------



## orca113 (15. Juli 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> Das ist nichts anderes als localhost - Also immer der eigene Rechner.



Ah ok


----------



## watercooled (16. Juli 2014)

Solch einen Anruf hatte ich vor 1-2 Jahren auch schonmal. War relativ lustig weil ich grad in der Küche stand und der guten Dame dann Zeilen
aus der Zutatenliste für einen Traubenkuchen vorgelesen habe. Das "Ääääh....Sir?" zwischen den einzelnen Sätzen war herrlich


----------



## HardwareType (16. Juli 2014)

Ich würde den einfach so lange zur Sau machen, bis er auflegt und nie wieder Anruft! Sauerei, die sollen sich mal einen ehrlichen Beruf suchen.


----------

